# Clean Out In Septic System



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

Building new house on septic system. I want to put a clean out near the drive to flush out the Outback after boondock trips. Septic system guy had some concerns about killing the good bacteria. I tried the "no chemical" in the tank thing last summer but was overwhelmed by the stink so put in the blue stuff (good bacteria killer.)

Your experience with this type of system would be appreciated.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Should be fine if you use the non-formaldehyde chemicals.

Lots of good options to use.....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a couple concerns, after replacing our system last year. Our weeping bed had become saturated. The pipes were totally clear, but the gravel and surrounding soil was clogged to the point where water couldn't soak away. I believe the cause of the problem was too much use for the size of the system. The big chunks stayed in the tank as they should, but the water going to the weepers hadn't had sufficient time to totally settle the fine solids. These were washed into the weepers and clogged the system. This brings me to my point about your black tank. Opening the valve and letting 30 gallons go all at once, followed by 30 gallons of gray water, and maybe some flushing of the tank to clean it, is a huge load in a short time, to inflict on a septic system. That would be the equivalent of flushing the toilet about 40 times in five minutes, which isn't even possible unless you have five or ten toilets.

I also question what the chemical will do to the bacterial action in the septic tank.

If it was me, I'd stop by a State Park or some other place with a dump station, and save my own system.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

duggy said:


> I have a couple concerns, after replacing our system last year. Our weeping bed had become saturated. The pipes were totally clear, but the gravel and surrounding soil was clogged to the point where water couldn't soak away. I believe the cause of the problem was too much use for the size of the system. The big chunks stayed in the tank as they should, but the water going to the weepers hadn't had sufficient time to totally settle the fine solids. These were washed into the weepers and clogged the system. This brings me to my point about your black tank. Opening the valve and letting 30 gallons go all at once, followed by 30 gallons of gray water, and maybe some flushing of the tank to clean it, is a huge load in a short time, to inflict on a septic system. That would be the equivalent of flushing the toilet about 40 times in five minutes, which isn't even possible unless you have five or ten toilets.
> 
> I also question what the chemical will do to the bacterial action in the septic tank.
> 
> If it was me, I'd stop by a State Park or some other place with a dump station, and save my own system.


60 gal of water is not very much to put into a septic tank at one time. My large bathtub in my master bath holds more than 100 gal. My septic tank has a filter (a local health department code) on the outlet side of the tank to keep all solids out of the drain field. I don't dump into my tank, but if you use the right chemical and don't use it all of the time you should be fine. My dad has a septic tank for his pole barn bathroom that we use to dump in occasionaly.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I did the exact same thing you are thinking about, no problem. If you want throw, a box of rid-X in a toilet after you've dumped.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Here's another option. I've used this stuff and it does keep the odor down. I don't have a septic tank but it's supposed to be safe. http://www.valterra.com/RV/rv-main.htm I cant get the link any closer.... click RV Trine tank treatments.----Mike


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know where I found it online, but I read a very in depth article a few years ago and it was about treating your black tank as a septice system. It explained about good and bad bacteria and how you use chemicals to kill the bacteria that cause odor and how good bacteria breaks down waste but is killed by the checmicals. Anyway, to make a long story short, the guy made the point about just using ridex in your tank. I have been doing it ever since and have no problems. Plus a box of ridex is cheap and lasts a long time compared to chemicals. If I had any odor at all, it was never enough to concern me and I feel better about not putting chemicals into campground sewers and dump stations. This sounds like it would be to your advantage if you dump into your on septic. Just my 2 cents. Oh yeah, he also said you can use scotts 2 ply toilet paper instead of the expensive marine/rv paper.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm no septic expert, just a guy with an idea. What if you dump the black at a campground/rest area/whatever and then rinse the tank into your septic when you get home. That way you would be getting rid of whatever chemicals you are using somewhere else and only the rinse water, no solids, are going to your septic.


----------

